# Wiring a 5-way 8-lug switch



## Fillifax (Jan 30, 2012)

Trying to install some BKPs in my new guitar, which has a Cor-Tek import 5-way switch with 8 lugs. I can't for the death of me find a working wiring diagram!
I tried using this one:





But that only makes the bridge pickup work, and that's in position 1,3 and 5.
I did take the different colour coding into account.

Please help!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 30, 2012)

Your switch is just a standard 5 way, 1-2-3-C-C-1-2-3 is the order of the lugs. That diagram reminds me more of a 5 way ibanez switch (see not a standard 5 way) though.


----------



## Fillifax (Jan 30, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Your switch is just a standard 5 way, 1-2-3-C-C-1-2-3 is the order of the lugs. That diagram reminds me more of a 5 way ibanez switch (see not a standard 5 way) though.



I do believe I've tried both, without succes.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 30, 2012)

go to guitarelectronics.com and look at their diagrams, just remember that each of those 4 lugs is one of the poles, so 4 will be on one side, 4 will be on the other.


----------



## Fillifax (Jan 31, 2012)

It seems I've tried everything, and the switch is acting really weird. I think I'll replace it; it might have taken damage from the heat.


----------

